

Christopher Schuhmacher - Second Degree Murder's Quora Profile - techaddict009
http://www.quora.com/Christopher-Schuhmacher

======
DigitalSea
I love reading the answers from prison inmates on Quora, it's one of my
favourite things about the website. Some real insight into what it's like and
surprisingly, a lot of inmates seem intelligent. I guess crime doesn't
discriminate. Christopher seems like a bright guy who got dealt a bad hand and
dug himself into a hole he couldn't get out of.

